# How much yeast slurry are you suppose to have?



## abefroman (Jan 6, 2011)

How much yeast slurry are you suppose to have?

I only have about 2-4oz or so, will that be enough?


----------



## Tom (Jan 6, 2011)

sure. enough for


----------



## abefroman (Jan 6, 2011)

Tom said:


> sure. enough for



Cool, thanks!


----------

